# Queen Victoria: Demon Hunter



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey all you cool ghouls! JT here with a tip from my bruddah The Evil Squir about this latest historical/horror mash-up.

Read on for the groovy details!

http://www.harpercollins.com/books/9780061991332/Queen_Victoria_Demon_Hunter/index.aspx


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like the floodgates are about to open on another genre of horror stories


----------

